# What ever happened to hunting presentation????!!!!



## Shoei (18 January 2014)

We have a hunt come through our farm twice a year and I have noticed over the past 3/4 years how the presentation of the followers have deteriorated. Now it has been about 7 years since I stopped hunting after selling my mare but always ensured I was correctly presented.  This doesn't mean you have to spend loads of money but plaiting up and being clean and trimmed doesn't cost a fortune.  When the hunt came through last Feb some followers were in Wellington boots and brightly coloured rain coats.  It wasn't even bad weather.

Now the source of this rant stems from looking at a local hunts facebook site so many of the horses are untrimmed and unplaited and girls with long hair not tied back and the horses looked like they have been dragged from the field.

What has happened to hunt presentation.  As most hunt clearly say to dress appropriately as it is a mark of respect for landowners this just seems disrespectful but I suspect it is just that people don't bother any more.

Okay rant over


----------



## GeeUp&Go (18 January 2014)

Wow. That's bad! But then I feel lazy if my horse isn't plaited up or my hair isn't in a hairnet...


----------



## Maesfen (18 January 2014)

Without appearing snobby, is it a drag pack by any chance as I've seen some pictures of some of those turned out exactly as you described?  I'm not tarring all drag packers the same but I would be horrified if it was a proper foxhound pack that's been going for many years.  You have to blame those 'at the top' for not setting out their standards which should still be as high as it was before the ban and I would want them to send home anyone that can't be bothered to turn themselves out smartly; as you say, it's a sign of respect towards those who own the land they hunt over.


----------



## Shoei (18 January 2014)

Interestingly Measfen they are both Bloodhound packs, although I did hunt with one of them and never noticed such shoddy presentation.  I'm maybe a bit old school and make sure I am well presented when riding in general, but I do find it very offensive. 


Maesfen said:



			Without appearing snobby, is it a drag pack by any chance as I've seen some pictures of some of those turned out exactly as you described?  I'm not tarring all drag packers the same but I would be horrified if it was a proper foxhound pack that's been going for many years.  You have to blame those 'at the top' for not setting out their standards which should still be as high as it was before the ban and I would want them to send home anyone that can't be bothered to turn themselves out smartly; as you say, it's a sign of respect towards those who own the land they hunt over.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Maesfen (19 January 2014)

Sadly, that doesn't surprise me in the least if our own experiences are anything to go by.
An ex huntsman friend of ours kennelled a bloodhound pack at his home and he said it was frightening how little the masters/chairman knew about everything to do with them except ride; they would only turn up to take hounds hunting that day so had no rapport with them at all, none of them had ever hunted before so they had no idea of the etiquette involved; they didn't even visit the farmers that they hunted over to seek permission, they just assumed that as the foxhounds were allowed, they would be too - and that the foxhounds would repair any of their damage too; it did not go down well as you can imagine especially with the farmers when the first they knew of it was to see cattle upset or people riding over their land without a care for the consequences.  Because nobody local was involved, nobody knew where they had decided to meet and with riders in normal (tatty) gear, if you saw them you would just assume they were hacking out as nobody had made an effort to dress or smarten up for the occasion.  Luckily, this pack disbanded and I believe the other bloodhound packs know better how to behave but it's a shame if they're not keeping up standards, it won't do them any favours.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 January 2014)

A couple of good posts Maesfen.  There's a reason for good manners,  and etiquette and tradition and a certain protocol,  and it's nothing to do with snobbery,  but everything to do with standards.  We make our own beds in the morning,  we wash up our plates and we clean our own shoes.  Some of us clean our own cars, and we do all of that in everyday life.  Why some decide that such standards don't apply to the hunting field,  is beyond me.

No one,  today,  would demand the strictest attention to detail,  that's not how our world is anymore,  but at least making some effort is better than no effort at all.

Alec.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (19 January 2014)

It def wouldn't be our local drag pack - turnout is extremely high there, just the same as local fox-hound pack


----------



## RunToEarth (19 January 2014)

Maesfen said:



			Without appearing snobby, is it a drag pack by any chance as I've seen some pictures of some of those turned out exactly as you described?  I'm not tarring all drag packers the same but I would be horrified if it was a proper foxhound pack that's been going for many years.  You have to blame those 'at the top' for not setting out their standards which should still be as high as it was before the ban and I would want them to send home anyone that can't be bothered to turn themselves out smartly; as you say, it's a sign of respect towards those who own the land they hunt over.
		
Click to expand...

I agree - A few bloodhound packs seem to have introduced a hunt shell suit for hunting in, doesn't look quite right. 

I think the packs that have maintained excellent turnout are the packs with very effective secs - someone who is pleasant and approachable but not afraid to ask you politely if you wouldn't mind stitching your ribbons up/ tucking your stock in/plaiting your horse etc. No one wants to be barked at or discouraged, but we should all make a little effort to look presentable.


----------



## Toffee44 (19 January 2014)

Agree re actual mounted. Proper turnout is a must. 

However the foot followers is a difficult one. I think hunts should be grateful for their ever expanding support on foot. If the hunt meets in town etc then the public turnout is normally big here. But if rules for followers were laid out then that support would twindle.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (19 January 2014)

I remember balancing on a tub on one leg (other in plaster) whilst OH held me from behind  so I could plait his horse. He said no way was he hunting unplaited.


----------



## Maesfen (19 January 2014)

Sorry Toffee, what foot followers choose to wear is entirely up to them and in no way would I want an official 'uniform' for them; it is the mounted field we are on about as they are the ones who should be showing their appreciation to their farmers.  
Besides, you can usually spot regular foot followers  a mile away in their regular 'uniform' of usually drab green or tweed waterproofs with wellies as those are the type of clothes fit for that purpose to keep you dry and warm and not bothered if you get mucked up; the new-comers that attend meets and become regulars soon learn that too!


----------



## MileAMinute (19 January 2014)

I've hunted with my local bloodhounds. They are newly formed and their aim (for the beginner/newcomer meet at least) is to get people out and having a go, and so it isn't crucial that people are 100% correct for the hunting field. However, the one (and only!) time I went people generally scrubbed up well.


----------



## Orangehorse (19 January 2014)

Maesfen said:



			Sadly, that doesn't surprise me in the least if our own experiences are anything to go by.
An ex huntsman friend of ours kennelled a bloodhound pack at his home and he said it was frightening how little the masters/chairman knew about everything to do with them except ride; they would only turn up to take hounds hunting that day so had no rapport with them at all, none of them had ever hunted before so they had no idea of the etiquette involved; they didn't even visit the farmers that they hunted over to seek permission, they just assumed that as the foxhounds were allowed, they would be too - and that the foxhounds would repair any of their damage too; it did not go down well as you can imagine especially with the farmers when the first they knew of it was to see cattle upset or people riding over their land without a care for the consequences.  Because nobody local was involved, nobody knew where they had decided to meet and with riders in normal (tatty) gear, if you saw them you would just assume they were hacking out as nobody had made an effort to dress or smarten up for the occasion.  Luckily, this pack disbanded and I believe the other bloodhound packs know better how to behave but it's a shame if they're not keeping up standards, it won't do them any favours.
		
Click to expand...

Ha! I wonder if that was anywhere around here?  There was a pack that operated for a very short time, I even thought to go and have a look one day as it was a little way off. I can remember one farmer with a pedigree suckler herd ranting about hunting, and banned them from his land and I think they were very surprised about it.

As for our local hunt which met down the road yesterday, I thought how incredibly smart and well turned out everyone looked, even though they knew the minute they left the road they would get plastered.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 January 2014)

Orangehorse said:



			.......

As for our local hunt which met down the road yesterday, I thought how incredibly smart and well turned out everyone looked, even though they knew the minute they left the road they would get plastered.
		
Click to expand...

It's a strange topic,  our apparel,  isn't it?  I mean,  what's the need?  Mostly,  I shoot and would never,  ever,  turn out for a day without wearing the best that I have,  and a collar and tie.  I just couldn't do it.  Even when just a chum and I meet up for an evening's duck flight,  we will both look presentable,  and not by agreement,  or at least,  not other than tacit.  

Would we go to the Opera in jeans,  or would we go to Church in wellies?  Ok so there are times,  but you'll follow my drift.  For country pursuits,  mostly we wear what's practical,  but the reality is that,  mostly,  we're in a uniform of one sort or another.  

Just look at that lot who ride in the T-D-France,  they all look like left-overs from the Milk Race.  Uniforms,  that's what we wear,  and we wear what we do to feel comfortable.  I trained,  many years ago as a Butler.  Never,  EVER would I have been seen in a drawing or dining room in anything than acceptable clobber.  It simply wouldn't have happened!!  Standards!!

Alec.


----------



## debsandpets (19 January 2014)

We followed our local foxhounds on Boxing Day, and I was appalled by the state of some of the field - both equine and human.  Horses unclipped, dripping with sweat, not plaited up, with riders wearing blue musto snug type jackets - I mean really, the biggest meet of the year and you can't turn up in decent attire with a clean and tidy horse :-/
The main reason I can't follow on horse at the moment is a mixture of a lack of correct attire, and stabling facilities to keep horses clean the night before and somewhere to put them afterwards to dry off etc.
I wouldn't dream of turning up in a musto jacket !!!


----------



## Countryman (19 January 2014)

debsandpets said:



			We followed our local foxhounds on Boxing Day, and I was appalled by the state of some of the field - both equine and human.  Horses unclipped, dripping with sweat, not plaited up, with riders wearing blue musto snug type jackets - I mean really, the biggest meet of the year and you can't turn up in decent attire with a clean and tidy horse :-/
The main reason I can't follow on horse at the moment is a mixture of a lack of correct attire, and stabling facilities to keep horses clean the night before and somewhere to put them afterwards to dry off etc.
I wouldn't dream of turning up in a musto jacket !!!
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, I sometimes think the mounted field look more scruffy on Boxing Day than on any other. The reason for this, I think, is that you have a lot of people who don't hunt other than this one day of the year,  and who don't understand the customs or etiquette.


----------



## Maesfen (19 January 2014)

Orangehorse said:



			Ha! I wonder if that was anywhere around here?  There was a pack that operated for a very short time, I even thought to go and have a look one day as it was a little way off. I can remember one farmer with a pedigree suckler herd ranting about hunting, and banned them from his land and I think they were very surprised about it.

As for our local hunt which met down the road yesterday, I thought how incredibly smart and well turned out everyone looked, even though they knew the minute they left the road they would get plastered.
		
Click to expand...

Quite possibly, OR, if you're anywhere near where my avatar says I am!


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 January 2014)

I think that I also know the bloodhound pack that Maesfen was referring to. It was indeed a shambles. They would turn up the day after the local foxhounds had been here and rampage around without any permission from the farmers. It seemed to be some sort of ego trip for the 'masters'.


----------



## Mark Gilbert (20 January 2014)

Shoei said:



			Interestingly Measfen they are both Bloodhound packs, although I did hunt with one of them and never noticed such shoddy presentation.  I'm maybe a bit old school and make sure I am well presented when riding in general, but I do find it very offensive.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly not our pack, The Burne Bloodhounds, check our web site and FB page we give riders an idea of what is expected...


----------



## Baggybreeches (20 January 2014)

Maesfen said:



			Without appearing snobby, is it a drag pack by any chance as I've seen some pictures of some of those turned out exactly as you described?  I'm not tarring all drag packers the same but I would be horrified if it was a proper foxhound pack that's been going for many years.  You have to blame those 'at the top' for not setting out their standards which should still be as high as it was before the ban and I would want them to send home anyone that can't be bothered to turn themselves out smartly; as you say, it's a sign of respect towards those who own the land they hunt over.
		
Click to expand...

I went out yesterday for the first time ever with a bloodhound pack. I have to say that I didn't notice anyone looking scruffy (and I am the sort of person who does notice). I was mortified that I had to wear short boots and chaps because my leg boots are not yet comfy enough to wear for more than a few minutes!
There is very clear instruction on the website (and fb page) to the turnout standard expected, horses to be plaited (traditionally or a running plait for natives) or hogged, no saddlecloths. I was also impressed that people were on hand to 'actively' coach the more inexperienced members of the field ( I have been out when there has been a 'rear' field master who has spent all their time chatting to a pal and children/novices have been left to run amok!) 
All in all a very big thank you to the newly formed Cheshire Bloodhounds for 'doing it right'


----------



## RunToEarth (20 January 2014)

Countryman said:



			To be honest, I sometimes think the mounted field look more scruffy on Boxing Day than on any other. The reason for this, I think, is that you have a lot of people who don't hunt other than this one day of the year,  and who don't understand the customs or etiquette.
		
Click to expand...

100% hit the nail on the head, it really annoys me - it takes relatively little effort to look a million times more presentable than some people do. 

But mud sticks and people do go away commenting that standards are slipping, a hundred well turned out people can be ruined by four people lacking hairnets and a proper jacket. 

It is a bit like the growing number of young females that attend hunt balls in what can only be described as "fanny pelmet" dresses. How inappropriate is it to attend a black tie event in something that barely manages to cover your arsecheeks?


----------



## Baggybreeches (20 January 2014)

RunToEarth said:



			It is a bit like the growing number of young females that attend hunt balls in what can only be described as "fanny pelmet" dresses. How inappropriate is it to attend a black tie event in something that barely manages to cover your arsecheeks?
		
Click to expand...

That is unfortunately the influence of the 'Big Fat Gypsy' culture, ball gowns should be elegant and classy, not tacky and tasteless :-(


----------



## Alec Swan (20 January 2014)

RunToEarth said:



			.......

It is a bit like the growing number of young females that attend hunt balls in what can only be described as "fanny pelmet" dresses. How inappropriate is it to attend a black tie event in something that barely manages to cover your arsecheeks?
		
Click to expand...




Baggybreeches said:



			That is unfortunately the influence of the 'Big Fat Gypsy' culture, ball gowns should be elegant and classy, not tacky and tasteless :-(
		
Click to expand...

My OH,  the vulgar creature,  says whilst your young enough to waive yer clunge about,  do it,  as the day will soon be upon you,  when your too old.  That's what she said!  Disgraceful!  Very Sarah Milican! 

Alec.


----------



## pansy (20 January 2014)

RESPECT
There's not a lot of it about nowadays - I have only been out a few times but made sure that myself & horse were turned out correctly - people just don't seem to be bothered
now

I did hear the other day though & it's the 1st time I had heard it - that plating only needs to be done for lawn meets ?


----------



## Maesfen (20 January 2014)

pansy said:



			RESPECT

I did hear the other day though & it's the 1st time I had heard it - that plating only needs to be done for lawn meets ?
		
Click to expand...

That's technically correct although any hunter groom worth their salt will plait for every meet after Opening Meet unless it's a bye day; it's just the way we were brought up and it will be a great shame if standards are allowed to decline.


----------



## minesadouble (20 January 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			My OH,  the vulgar creature,  says whilst your young enough to waive yer clunge about,  do it,  as the day will soon be upon you,  when your too old.  That's what she said!  Disgraceful!  Very Sarah Milican! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha, love it, very 'Inbetweeners'


----------



## Baggybreeches (20 January 2014)

Maesfen said:



			That's technically correct although any hunter groom worth their salt will plait for every meet after Opening Meet unless it's a bye day; it's just the way we were brought up and it will be a great shame if standards are allowed to decline.
		
Click to expand...

I have never been a hunt groom (but my mum was) and I would never go out without plaiting, it is good manners as stated in the first post. If the landowner is prepared to allow us on their land, then the least we can do is spend 15 mins popping 7 plaits in?


----------



## VoR (21 January 2014)

As secretary of a small hunt we are fairly relaxed about new followers and their attire the first time they hunt with us although we do ask that clothing is smart (no coloured breeches, dirty coats, etc) and horses are both clean and plaited where appropriate (i.e. for a lawn meet) with clean, appropriate tack. 
We prefer 'first-timers' to be warm and dry rather than feeling they need to beg, borrow or steal the right coat from someone, that way they hopefully enjoy themselves, want to come back and then buy the correct clothing. If we didn't take a more relaxed approach our fields probably wouldn't have grown in size over the last two years, something that is vitally important for a hunt the size of ours.


----------



## shoeey (22 January 2014)

Whilst I am definitely of the old school and my horse is always plaited and I am hair-netted, I think we need to be careful that we don't project an image that you are not welcome in the hunting field if you're not on a smart TB and wearing £100s of expensive clothing. I wore a black show jacket for seasons because a proper hunting coat was a ridiculous expense for the few days a year I could manage to snatch and being allowed to wear my waterproof riding jacket would have been a very welcome relief! As the old BFSS poster says - hunting is a sport for all!


----------



## shoeey (22 January 2014)

You're a quick plaiter - takes me around 40 mins!


----------



## RunToEarth (22 January 2014)

shoeey said:



			Whilst I am definitely of the old school and my horse is always plaited and I am hair-netted, I think we need to be careful that we don't project an image that you are not welcome in the hunting field if you're not on a smart TB and wearing £100s of expensive clothing. I wore a black show jacket for seasons because a proper hunting coat was a ridiculous expense for the few days a year I could manage to snatch and being allowed to wear my waterproof riding jacket would have been a very welcome relief! As the old BFSS poster says - hunting is a sport for all!
		
Click to expand...

I agree with what you are saying, and I think most hunts take a sensible view to what is acceptable RE hunt coats and boots etc. The bottom line is that it is disrespectful to turn up to a lawn meet that someone has put a lot of effort into providing without plaiting your horse and being as close to correct as you can allow for. 

I also think that far too many people these days think it is acceptable to wear waterproof jackets over the tops of their hunt coats at lawn meets - you are not in the collecting ring waiting for a show, you're at someone's home, by invitation. I always plait after opening meet, we even plait second horses - it takes a matter of minutes to sew some plaits in.


----------



## Toffee44 (22 January 2014)

Maesfen said:



			Sorry Toffee, what foot followers choose to wear is entirely up to them and in no way would I want an official 'uniform' for them; it is the mounted field we are on about as they are the ones who should be showing their appreciation to their farmers.  
Besides, you can usually spot regular foot followers  a mile away in their regular 'uniform' of usually drab green or tweed waterproofs with wellies as those are the type of clothes fit for that purpose to keep you dry and warm and not bothered if you get mucked up; the new-comers that attend meets and become regulars soon learn that too!
		
Click to expand...


Misread post then re brightly coloured raincoats and wellies. Thought OP was referring to foot followers not mounted.


----------



## Baggybreeches (23 January 2014)

shoeey said:



			You're a quick plaiter - takes me around 40 mins!
		
Click to expand...

I've been doing it a long time ( and my horse has an easy mane to plait).


----------



## MurphysMinder (23 January 2014)

I suspect I know the bloodhound pack you refer to Maesfen.  I went to a meet and was very disappointed, poor turnout and the hounds stank.    I know you can't expect hounds to be pristine but the smell from these hit you from a distance, you didn't need to touch them. They hunt staff and staff seemed more interested in getting back to the pub than watching hounds work tbh.


----------



## Vodkagirly (23 January 2014)

What is the correct dress for a foot follower? I know what to wear if I ride but didn't realise there was an ettiquette for foot followers as well.


----------



## Baggybreeches (23 January 2014)

Vodkagirly said:



			What is the correct dress for a foot follower? I know what to wear if I ride but didn't realise there was an ettiquette for foot followers as well.
		
Click to expand...

There isn't dress code for foot followers other than 'appropriate clothes' (usually boots and warm/dry clothes!). I guess it depends on how you follow and if you have enough self respect to wear clean but functional clothes?


----------



## skint1 (23 January 2014)

I think for foot followers it would probably be similar attire to if you were going to go on a shoot or something, so no bright colours and frivolously patterned macs and wellies,  I guess?  I don't know though.


----------



## Maesfen (23 January 2014)

skint1 said:



			I think for foot followers it would probably be similar attire to if you were going to go on a shoot or something, so no bright colours and frivolously patterned macs and wellies,  I guess?  I don't know though.
		
Click to expand...

This was at our meet a few weeks ago before they all arrived!  As you can see, all sorts that are practical and 'quiet', you don't want to stick out like a sore thumb - unless you don't want to lose your gloves, lol.


----------



## skint1 (23 January 2014)

great photos!  I see the baby was letting the side down though with the stripy jumper   (just kidding- very cute really !!) 

I find the whole culture around hunting quite fascinating, this has been the first year I have been. We went Autumn Hunting with a drag hound pack (as an observer) and I really liked it. There is no chance I myself would EVER do it, but my horse has a brilliant time and so did my daughter.  I was surprised how friendly everyone was and I was even more surprised when the land owners served lovely refreshments at the beginning! I didn't follow the pack but everyone looked very smart all plaited up and in their tweeds.


----------



## Maesfen (23 January 2014)

Glad you liked and also enjoyed your day.  Yes, we had port plus a selection of sausages, sausage rolls, flapjack and fruit cake; the flapjack very often goes into pockets for later in the day so I always make loads.

Typical grandson to stick out, just showing off to his other grandad too (on the horse with the gloves!)


----------



## Baggybreeches (23 January 2014)

Ooh this is the first picture of the little one that I have seen!


----------



## Maesfen (23 January 2014)

lol, I'm not surprised, it's the first I've posted on here since the day he was born in May; I said then (on FB though) it would be the first and only one then; he only sneaked into this one as he was there early and I had asked SIL to take some as I had my hands full and these were what I got!


----------



## chestnut cob (23 January 2014)

Countryman said:



			To be honest, I sometimes think the mounted field look more scruffy on Boxing Day than on any other. The reason for this, I think, is that you have a lot of people who don't hunt other than this one day of the year,  and who don't understand the customs or etiquette.
		
Click to expand...

Those who only go on BD should make the effort to learn about correct dress.  If you only go out once a year then there's no need for a hunt coat, but at least put a smart tweed on.  I detest seeing people out on BD in raincoats/ SJ waterproofs with horses with cut and unplaited manes.  I have seen women in pink sparkly hats, truly vile, with sparkly stirrup irons, boots with pink piping on.  Yuck.  Seen plenty of men who only go on BD dressed in raincoats or wax jackets to ride.  I just don't get it.  The one thing that irks me the most though?  Women with long hair who don't even put it in a hair bobble, nevermind a net!  Surely there can't be anything worse than your hair flying about all over the place, not to mention the risk of it getting caught and yanking your head off.

Having said all that, I was amazed to see pics from the most recent BD Meet of hunt staff with unplaited horses.  How on earth can new supporters be expected to care about dress when the staff/ Masters (and I have seen this plenty of times too) don't make the effort to plait up on a day like Boxing Day?  I was pretty amazed.  I don't always plait if I go on a week day meet, but for BD, seriously??


----------



## gonebananas (23 January 2014)

I had this a few weeks back before Christmas. We were meeting at a pub, it was a small meet with a few regulars. However there were some new people too that have never been before. Ok most were dressed apporopriately apart from the young girl who was arguing with her father. He was trying to tell her to button up her jacket as it was flapping everywhere to smarten her up a bit. She wasn't having any of it and was throwing a stop(she was early teens). It really ticked me off as she was refusing and also her tie was all loose and top buttons undone.
I didn't say anything as it wasn't my place I felt as she was new and I'm only on my first season but make every effort to make me and my horse look presentable each time we're out. 
Manners and ettiquete.


----------



## CrazyMare (23 January 2014)

I LOVE my hunting pictures. I love looking at my clean ponies, and everything being neat & tidy!

I get very frustrated seeing dirty, or badly turned out horses when I've often gone hunting after working until 4am having prepped the horses before starting work at 7pm the night before!


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (23 January 2014)

CrazyMare said:



			I LOVE my hunting pictures. I love looking at my clean ponies, and everything being neat & tidy!

I get very frustrated seeing dirty, or badly turned out horses when I've often gone hunting after working until 4am having prepped the horses before starting work at 7pm the night before!
		
Click to expand...

exactly, its all about effort  
http://www.evespics.co.uk/2013/Kimblewick Hunt Stratfield Saye 8.3.13/HTML/img_5635.htm

http://www.evespics.co.uk/2013/Kimblewick Hunt Stratfield Saye 8.3.13/HTML/img_5729.htm

the two in the following pic were bathed the night before for this stunning lawn meet and despite the pouring rain we are plaited and smiling  it was an epic day  and the bay is Maesfen Saddler purchased from Maesfen as a 3yr old 

http://www.evespics.co.uk/2013/Kimblewick Hunt Stratfield Saye 8.3.13/HTML/img_5772.htm


----------



## kentridingclubber (23 January 2014)

Untidy turnout gets my goat whatever the discipline. Plaiting up costs nothing!


----------



## RunToEarth (24 January 2014)

CrazyMare said:



			I LOVE my hunting pictures. I love looking at my clean ponies, and everything being neat & tidy!

I get very frustrated seeing dirty, or badly turned out horses when I've often gone hunting after working until 4am having prepped the horses before starting work at 7pm the night before!
		
Click to expand...

Agree - nothing better than looking at all of your hunting photos and lovely clean horses, even if they do get mud up to the eyeballs 30seconds after you move off.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (24 January 2014)

I agree RTE it is lovely to look at the pics and think we scrub up quite well. I love turning them out all smart like this:
	
	
		
		
	


	






Back socks a little mucky as we had hacked up with hounds.


----------



## Maesfen (24 January 2014)

Great pics from both DDD (especially of Fred of course!) and DJ; both a good lesson in how to turn out for hunting properly, both horses and humans.
Thanks for those.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (24 January 2014)

Maesfen said:



			Great pics from both DDD (especially of Fred of course!) and DJ; both a good lesson in how to turn out for hunting properly, both horses and humans.
Thanks for those.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you


----------



## CrazyMare (26 January 2014)

My battle is with a completely grey pony!!

You do sometimes wonder why you bother, but I do love the gleaming look







Even if within a few minutes we look like this....







I suppose thats why we have hot water on the yard!! LOL


----------



## RunToEarth (27 January 2014)

Lovely photos, Ditchjumper - what a lovely looking horse! 

Crazymare - I completely sympathise with you - always worth it though!


----------



## Maesfen (27 January 2014)

Love these smart pics, keep them coming please, will be a good education for those new to it.


----------



## monkeybum13 (27 January 2014)

Countryman said:



			To be honest, I sometimes think the mounted field look more scruffy on Boxing Day than on any other. The reason for this, I think, is that you have a lot of people who don't hunt other than this one day of the year,  and who don't understand the customs or etiquette.
		
Click to expand...

This is very true. There is one local hunt in particular that I cringe slightly when I see photos of the boxing day meet.


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 January 2014)

RTE, very smart horse but a genuine question. You (assuming that it is you on the grey) seem to be wearing earrings. Admittedly I haven't hunted for many years, but I recall that it was not then the done thing to wear any visible jewellery.

Have times moved on re jewellery? (I was still in Pony Club then, so maybe it was more Pony Club rules than general Hunt rules.)


----------



## Alec Swan (27 January 2014)

I _'suppose'_ that the time will arrive,  when I tire of looking at smartly turned out and elegant ladies,  on equally smart and well presented mounts.  _'Eventually'_,  perhaps! :wink3:

Lovely pics,  thank you.

Alec.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (27 January 2014)

RunToEarth said:



			Lovely photos, Ditchjumper - what a lovely looking horse!

Thank you...and so is yours 

(No one has mentioned the dreaded P word either )
		
Click to expand...


----------



## RunToEarth (28 January 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			RTE, very smart horse but a genuine question. You (assuming that it is you on the grey) seem to be wearing earrings. Admittedly I haven't hunted for many years, but I recall that it was not then the done thing to wear any visible jewellery.

Have times moved on re jewellery? (I was still in Pony Club then, so maybe it was more Pony Club rules than general Hunt rules.)
		
Click to expand...

I doubt they have moved on as such, I'm sure you still cannot wear jewellery in pony club and it isn't very sensible to wear it out hunting in case you get caught on a branch - I suppose I just wear them because they look nice, and in reality I am much more likely to get my hair caught on a branch than my pearls!



Ditchjumper2 said:



			Thank you...and so is yours 

(No one has mentioned the dreaded P word either )
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  I am sure they will do at some point..!


----------



## GoblinPony (28 January 2014)

Ah, but your P's are lovely and look so much the part 
**crawls to safety, ready to get shot down in flames**


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 January 2014)

Thanks, RTE, for answering a rather numptie question from me. 

I've only just worked out what the P word is, haha! I shall make no comment, apart from observing how practical, as well as smart, CrazyMare's attire is !


----------



## CrazyMare (29 January 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			I shall make no comment, apart from observing how practical, as well as smart, CrazyMare's attire is !
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I don't get out as often as I'd like, but I do try to be as smart as possible!


----------



## Hackie (30 January 2014)

I'm a hunting novice, out again for the second time this weekend, can I ask, what is the done thing in wet weather?

>>In my prior life, riding show ponies, we just don't ride when it rains<<


----------



## RunToEarth (30 January 2014)

Hackie said:



			I'm a hunting novice, out again for the second time this weekend, can I ask, what is the done thing in wet weather?

>>In my prior life, riding show ponies, we just don't ride when it rains<<
		
Click to expand...

You wear exactly the same as you would do for a non wet day  Unless you are me, and then you decide it is a glorious day to be following from the comfort of the car


----------



## Hackie (30 January 2014)

Thank you.  Thats what I feared.

God you hunting people are made of tough stuff.


----------



## Baggybreeches (30 January 2014)

Hackie said:



			Thank you.  Thats what I feared.

God you hunting people are made of tough stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Oh and just a little tip, try to dry your jacket before you take it to the dry cleaners or they will stare at you with a very stern tone


----------



## Maesfen (30 January 2014)

Hackie said:



			Thank you.  Thats what I feared.

God you hunting people are made of tough stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, on Tuesday we had a huge heavy storm, nearly as bad as the one last Saturday; it was freezing and hounds turned up, the horses out loved it!  Anyway, they finished up with us, soaked to the skin and shivering; luckily the horses were still out so hounds went in a box and I was making tea, fetching biscuits for the die hards who had lasted until the end; lots of hot tea and a small amount of whisky later they had warmed up enough to go home.  Nothing beats the 'after hunting inquest' especially if it's been a wet day.


----------



## asset2004 (1 February 2014)

Hackie said:



			I'm a hunting novice, out again for the second time this weekend, can I ask, what is the done thing in wet weather?
		
Click to expand...

I think it depends on each hunt. 
Maybe ask the secretary if dark, waterproof jackets are permitted. Our hunt allows them, they have the view that it is better to be warm/dry and encouraged to come out again another day than cold and frozen. Today the weather was so foul, everyone (including the huntsman) had their long waterproof coats on.


----------



## Goldenstar (2 February 2014)

shoeey said:



			Whilst I am definitely of the old school and my horse is always plaited and I am hair-netted, I think we need to be careful that we don't project an image that you are not welcome in the hunting field if you're not on a smart TB and wearing £100s of expensive clothing. I wore a black show jacket for seasons because a proper hunting coat was a ridiculous expense for the few days a year I could manage to snatch and being allowed to wear my waterproof riding jacket would have been a very welcome relief! As the old BFSS poster says - hunting is a sport for all!
		
Click to expand...

I agree I would rather people came and took part than felt that it was necessary to spend a lot of money on all the right kit .
I do I will admit wear waterproof leggings when the weather is bad if my damaged leg gets cold I can't function if people don't like it I really don't care .


----------



## Brimmers (3 February 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...313.1073741870.499225670141080&type=3&theater

This is our Bloodhound hunt on the Isle of Wight. They're very new, they only formed late this summer but already have a following over around 40 when they go out.

They put them emphasis on turning up and having a good time rather then if you haven't got the correct turnout then go home. However, they do ask everyone to plait (unless they have work commitments or natives) and all ladies have to wear a hair net.

I wore my showjumping showjacket, but it is black with only a little gold piping round the collar. One girl was in her new Amigo jacket, with the white breeches that have all the design over the bum and her boots had silver piping on them and she really stood out. Everyone else had made as much effort as they could and I think it looked fantastic


----------



## Jo_x (18 February 2014)

I appreciate all the arguments for a smart appearance and good turnout, and I agree with them on the whole (and have abided by them on the couple of occasions I have been lucky enough to hunt). But I honestly don't understand how it can be considered disrespectful to a landowner to wear a waterproof coat if it was a wet day.

I am not a landowner, but I cannot conceive that if I was I would prefer people to wear "correct" attire, rather than what is practical.


----------



## Shoei (18 February 2014)

I think IF it is a wet day and if the hunt allow.  A smart, clean, dark coloured waterproof would not be frounded upon.  However brightly coloured blousan is, I feel, not appropriate.  And lets be honest, to the people who don't want to get wet and muddy..... don't go hunting on a wet day because you will get wet.  Your face will be wet, covered in mud and likely chapped and your breaches will stick to your legs!  Stick to hacking out in your Joules wellies and your bright red emblazened jacket.


----------



## Scyamore (14 March 2014)

Is it ok for teenagers and children to wear tweed? And body protectors?


----------



## Countryman (14 March 2014)

Scyamore said:



			Is it ok for teenagers and children to wear tweed? And body protectors?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's absolutely perfect. It would technically be incorrect for children/teens to wear proper hunting jackets, as tweed is what is "correct" and traditional for under-18's. Body protectors will also be fine!


----------



## Dunlin (15 March 2014)

Just coming on here to congratulate EVERYONE out with, I believe, South Dorset Hunt on Thursday. I stopped for you all coming down the hill at Cerne Abbas on my motorbike and you were all incredibly smart and polite on beautifully turned out horses and ponies. Bravo.


----------



## Alec Swan (16 March 2014)

Jo_x said:



			I appreciate all the arguments for a smart appearance and good turnout, and I agree with them on the whole (and have abided by them on the couple of occasions I have been lucky enough to hunt). But I honestly don't understand how it can be considered disrespectful to a landowner to wear a waterproof coat if it was a wet day.

I am not a landowner, but I cannot conceive that if I was I would prefer people to wear "correct" attire, rather than what is practical.
		
Click to expand...

A good post,  and I agree with you.  Whilst attire should matter to all,  it should always be borne in mind,  by the critics,  that many hunt on a shoestring,  some literally,  and Hunting is in need of grass-root support.  Without such support,  those who claim that Hunting is an elitist sport will have their argument supported.

Making the effort,  and doing the best that we can,  is and should remain,  the only criteria by which we judge.

Alec.


----------



## Herne (16 March 2014)

What Alec says is true. The most important thing is that people make an effort and can be seen to make an effort.

Whilst what you say makes sense, Jo, and seems fine when applied to an individual, when applied to a whole "field" of 50 or more riders, it would look shambolic. There would be 50 different types of raincoat in 50 different colours and 50 different states of repair.

Hunting dress of good quality should be weather resistant anyway, so a raincoat should not be necessary.

However, sensible hunts and sensible hunting people allow leeway to take account of people's means and their comfort.


----------



## I*HM (16 March 2014)

I totally agree that correct attire is so important, regardless of the discipline, beit hunting, dressage, show jumping etc. 
I think that you should always make an effort to be as correctly turned out for your discipline as is possible. I know that now more than ever, costs are a big issue but if I can beg and borrow from friends to ensure I'm correctly turned out, there's no reason others can't. And it really takes very little to trim and plait up a horse.

And I know it has been said on here before, but I definitely think that drag hunts are often bigger culprits of poor turn out. I have seen people "hunting" with the local drag hunt wearing coloured rain jackets, luminous hat silks, multicoloured jods, jodhpur boots with no gaiters, hair flying loose... Ponies and horses brought out as though they have been dragged in from a bog, long unpulled manes, if they are plaited then it's often with coloured ribbons tied in to "look pretty". I don't mean to sound snobbish but I think it's disgraceful! If 50 or so riders are going to turn out like that, surely there's a more appropriate word for what they do than "hunting"? (I hope I don't sound too harsh!)
I once followed a drag hunt on foot as a last minute thing and even at that I was more appropriately turned out that the majority of the mounted field. It was the first and last time I follow that particular hunt. Turn out was poor, riders were inconsiderate (well some were, but it was enough to make an impression), horses were brought out that weren't fit for the job... it was a shambles! I thought it was highly disrespectful to the land owners and those who spent a lot of time in ensuring a decent day out. It sends a very poor message out and reflects badly on hunting in general. 

I just can't comprehend how people head out in such poor turnout, were it myself and my horse I would be mortified! But maybe I'm slightly snobbish and painfully traditional when it comes to turn out!


----------



## Countryman (16 March 2014)

As others have made clear, there are obviously two sides to this dispute. Herne makes an excellent point that while sensible hunts should make sensible exceptions, if the whole field is dressed in their own way, then it appears a shambolic mess. Hunting depends not just on Subscribers, but, more crucially, on its farmers and landowners, and it is so disappointing when I hear farmers explain why they no longer let their local hunt on their land - all too often, one of the reasons given, sometimes the main reason-is that their local hunt are scruffy and haven't made an effort, all riding untidy horses. This is easy to avoid and no hunt should be losing Country simply due to the field being badly turned out -it is much easier to get the field to dress new smarty than it is to stop the construction of a new town, airport or dual carriageway through the cream of your hunting Country, yet both will cost you country.


----------

